# How fun are you to draw?



## Myr (Sep 11, 2005)

So how fun are you to draw? When people draw you or when you draw yourself, what do you think? Easy, challenging, or hard?

Me; I am a total complete pain in the ass to draw. Most people try to avoid drawing me. You try drawing a dragon with as much detail on itself as what I have.  And I can't even get all the detail and only a few artists that I've seen are capable of doing so. I started working on a new pic that's based on a pose I saw in another interesting pic online. It's myself adopted to that pose, reproportioned to look correctly, and enhanced with all that detail I so love. This pic is going to take a week or two. Here, take a peek: http://gallery.pyxaron.ath.cx/myr/Myr0905preview002?full=1 and then try to tell me I'm a piece of cake to draw. And that pic is the skinny me 0_o. Fat is harder.

I'm even scared to go to some people for comissions because I dunno if some of em can draw me. But there is a second less complicated version of myself so that makes things a little easier. I can't believe how good I'm getting at this art stuff though. 3 years has brought a world of change.

So how fun are you to draw?


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 12, 2005)

I think that's a hard question to answer without coming off as being egotical, really.

I think my characters are somewhat easy (for the most part). I'd like to think they're fun to draw, but I think that's really up to each individual artist. Not every artist finds the same thing fun, so... it's a mixed bag.


----------



## ElazulAoneko (Sep 12, 2005)

from what I've been told, I'm fun to draw, either because I am actually a challenge for the one drawing me (cat-wolf hybrid is not always easy to picture) or becuase I'm easy for them, the only real detail in my collar and tail bell's ribbon. I for one think I'm fun to draw cause it helps me get the more canine look down, cause I'm a bit too used to drawing cats.


----------



## Myr (Sep 12, 2005)

Nevermind then. This thread is a waste. Please delete it since I don't have that option myself.


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 12, 2005)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> Nevermind then. This thread is a waste. Please delete it since I don't have that option myself.


Hey, the thread is not a waste.  There's all sorts of place it can still go.

Discussion of "what makes a character easy/fun to draw" and what sort of things people like, dislike, get frustrated by. I know myself... I loathe wings. I despise having to draw them. They frustrate to no end...


----------



## Myr (Sep 12, 2005)

For me I hate drawing fur.  For some reason it's just really difficult to do and that's why I tend not to draw anything other than dragons. My fur is ok, but you'll notice I typically don't draw it hanging over anything since I always manage to mess it up. >_<

Everything else is alright. I don't think I'm particularly good/bad at any other area. Just ok. Coloring is still a bit hard too.


----------



## furry (Sep 12, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> I think that's a hard question to answer without coming off as being egotical, really.



Beat me to it.

ILL GET YOU NEXT TIME, JUST YOU WAIT ! *shakes fist*


----------



## Vitae (Sep 12, 2005)

I like drawing me :]]


----------



## Suule (Sep 13, 2005)

The ONLY thing I hate drawing is digitgrade feet on anthros. I mess up proportions there...  and I mess them up badly.


----------



## Xan_vega (Sep 15, 2005)

Appartently I am too difficult to draw.... or people plain out dislike me. Only one artist other than myself has drawn my character.


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 15, 2005)

Xan_vega said:
			
		

> Appartently I am too difficult to draw.... or people plain out dislike me. Only one artist other than myself has drawn my character.


What are you?


----------



## Xan_vega (Sep 15, 2005)

A half dragon, not an anthro but half human and half dragon ( due to genetics). Basically in my dragon form, I am a blue, grey and green dragon with feather wings and red hair, it is a bunch of detail but it's not really hair since I with my lack of talent can draw it. I guess my problem is no one knows me so I get over looked.


----------



## Myr (Sep 15, 2005)

Xan_vega said:
			
		

> A half dragon, not an anthro but half human and half dragon ( due to genetics). Basically in my dragon form, I am a blue, grey and green dragon with feather wings and red hair, it is a bunch of detail but it's not really hair since I with my lack of talent can draw it. I guess my problem is no one knows me so I get over looked.


You don't sound or look too hard to draw, but coming from me (a complicated dragon and someone that draws complicated dragons) that statement might get discounted. 

But I do find that I'm personally getting better and faster at drawing dragons at the level I'm trying to get to. Now if I didn't have so much damn homework I'd be done by now.

One of the reasons I started this poll was because I personally find it interesting to see how others perceive your form. Nobody quite sees it the same nor reproduces it in a piece of artwork the same.


----------



## Xan_vega (Sep 15, 2005)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> One of the reasons I started this poll was because I personally find it interesting to see how others perceive your form. Nobody quite sees it the same nor reproduces it in a piece of artwork the same.



LOl I wouldn't care if people drew me "wrong", hehe I am the kind of person who thinks a bouquet of dandilions is a good gift. I would be happy just to see how others draw me... even if it's not great.


----------



## Aoi (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm sorta almost hard?  I like to change clothes a lot.  A LOT.  *A LOT*.  I'm really fun to draw, though.  Just one thing really stays normal; I always have to have my goggles!!!  =^_^=


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

*prods Suule* He knows how hard it is to draw my chars.


----------



## Slender_Dragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I'd like to think I'm easy to draw. Then again, only one other person has attempted to draw me.


----------



## benanderson (Jan 3, 2006)

From what some people have told me, i'm easy to draw. I don't use a very complex style for my own art to begin with.

Kezzbez over on SA drew me in half an hour whilst we were sending PMs back and fourth to each other. Colour and everything!


----------



## Midnightdragon22 (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm easy to draw. I let my friends draw me doing stuff all the time, especially in sketches they're experimenting with. To draw myself, I just draw a charcoal grey blob in the pose I want, trim it away till it looks right, and then add some detail. (cheating and being lazy is ok, right?) 0..o


----------



## Khor (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm not really hard to draw, just emphasize the cuteness inherent in a mutt sorta dog.  despite the semi-muscly appearance, you gotta retain the helplessness, though, so that's tricky.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jan 5, 2006)

Well...Of my characters there's a range of difficulty. Rebound/Shard are pretty simple to draw, but my fursona and Worra are difficult.


----------



## zannah (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm easy to draw, especially since I can be done almost entirely in black and white (arctic vixen, no markings, long black hair).  ^_^  Saves on coloring time.  As for fun to draw?  *shrugs* Guess so.  I've been given quite the collection of guest art over the years.  I think it mostly depends on people's personal preferences, though.  I know I tend to draw characters that intrigue me.


----------



## missdavies (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm relitively easy to draw.  But cougars are seldom done "right."  (I don't even think I really even do them justice)  so things like headshape/features/and colour scheme can prove to be a bit difficult.


----------



## Mr Cullen (Jan 9, 2006)

About as much fun as a brick. As it turns out, I can't draw so people don't draw me. I WONDER WHY THAT COULD BE?


OH WOE IS ME!

*EMO*


----------



## Azure Ocelot (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't know... I had some trouble drawing me, but mostly because of the face.  Faces give me fits anyway, and oci faces have those big eyes and particular markings... yarg.  The spots on the back were fun to draw, but a pain to color.  Someone else is welcome to try, but I'd say moderately hard.


----------



## Midnightdragon22 (Feb 3, 2006)

you can always take a photo and paint over it like i did to this one...if you dont mind cheating a little bit. Took about an hour to paint over it all and do the highlights and shadowing.


----------



## yak (Feb 3, 2006)

> About as much fun as a brick. As it turns out, I can't draw so people don't draw me. I WONDER WHY THAT COULD BE?


that's because you are a freak of nature, just like myself..  :lol: 
now why would a guy be given a very rich imagination and none once so ever drawing skills? even the hardcoded 'match stick men drawing' ones? :?  so he can agonize for 15 years of his life? 
bah, i'm here to fix this unfortunate mishap, and no one can stop me. 15 years of determination focused on a single goal...  :twisted: i cannot fail.... 
i just have to agree with myself on how exactly i have to look... so many ideas, and so many doubts.... now where did my clone get to - i want to argue with him some more on our fursona's details ....  yesterday i broke his face thou, so he is hiding somewhere .....


----------



## Ape Shall Never Kill Ape (Feb 3, 2006)

Nothing involving me is particularly fun.


----------



## Azure Ocelot (Feb 3, 2006)

Except that I'm blue.  Well, bluish-gray.  But it's alright being a little bit difficult, because I enjoy a challenge.  Of course, I have no problem with people taking shortcuts either.


----------



## AmberAlmighty (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm pretty tough to draw. I think it's the nose and the chin. Not many people draw yetis a lot. But I should also add that I think I look quite good when I get my facial features right!


----------

